# Trivia 1/7



## luckytrim (Jan 7, 2020)

trivia 1/7
DID YOU KNOW...
Blue, green, and hazel eyes all exist thanks to a genetic  mutation; brown
was the only eye color present in humans until about 6,000  years ago.


1. "Glossal" and "Labial" refer to ... what ?
2. What day is Canada Day?
3. Who was the FBI director fired by President Donald Trump in  May of 2017?
4. Cetartiodactyla is a scientific hypothesis that proposes  whales are 
closely related to which African  animal?
5. In liturgical Christian churches, Ascension Day is  celebrated on the 
_______ day after Easter.
6.  In Lewis Carroll's "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland",  what fantastic 
creature is paired with the equally fantastic  Gryphon?
7. Which of the original thirteen was known as the "Debtor's  Colony"?
8. Remember the TV series, "T.J. Hooker" ?  What did T.J.  stand for ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The U.S. Department of Homeland Security has developed a “Puke  Ray”,
designed to be a non-lethal way of subduing a suspect.  It  causes the
subject to vomit !
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Tongue and Lips
2. July 1
3.  James Comey
4. Hippopotamus
5. Fortieth
6.  Mock Turtle
7. Georgia
8. Thomas Jefferson

TRUTH !!
The Light Emitting Diode (LED) Incapacitator is a weapon  designed
like a flashlight. It emits an extremely bright, rapid, and  well-focused
series of 'differently-colored random pulses.' Before the  human eyes can
focus in on one frequency, another frequency comes on, causing  intracranial
pressure, which results in headaches, nausea, vomiting,  disorientation,
irritability, and visual impairment to the target  (opponent).

The non-lethal weapon is intended as a means of protection by  law
enforcement officials such as police and border patrols. The  light emitted
is also capable of rendering opponents temporarily blind so  that they can be
subdued more easily.


----------

